# Fog Lamps



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was just curious to see who has changed their fog lamps...
What brand did you buy?
Are they reliable (i have heard of a bunch exploding because they are cheap)?
How much did you pay?


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

H3's will work. I havent put them in yey, they arent that easy to put in. I spent around 20 bucks on ebay, they r worth like 50, but i hope they last, so we'll see. Look at your owners manual and it will tell u which bulb u will need for each type of light. If u dont have the manual, look at sylvania.com, and u can find it on there.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

No i know that you need H3-55W fog light bulbs i was simply interested in the other questions...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I got PIAA for mine, they're a bit pricey though. So far mine has lasted over a year with no problems. Fog lights are very very easy and quick to replace, not like the damn turn signals. The first time you do it you should jack up the car and look in there so you can see what you're doing. There is just one screw, 2 nipple snaps and the plug. I would take them off in that order as well, screw first, then the 2 nipple snaps (you'll see what I mean when you get down there and look) and then the plug. Reason being is I did the screw and plug first the first time I did it, then the nipple snaps, the problem is those snaps have quite a bit of force behind them when they come out, and the first time I popped them out it launched my entire fog light assembly out of my car and onto the ground, if you have the plug attached then it can't do that. I can switch out my fogs now in about 10 min without jacking up the car or even laying down to look at what I'm doing.

Many people like the Sylvania Silverstars but I have never tried them personally, PIAA is a trusted brand, but a bit pricey, and there are several knockoffs that I don't know about the quality.


----------



## adilux (Sep 6, 2004)

I have the silverstars for the headlamps and they've been working great for 3 years now.

i just got the H3 fogs, but i was trying to install them without jacking up the car, and i was trying to turn the 'bulb cover' but there seems to be something in the way.

so i tried pulling on the grey connector on it and i heard a little snap, that didnt' sound good.

i came back to see if i could find pictures, but i read that i will have to unscrew 1 screw, and everything comes off,

do i begin twisting the bulb cover from there on?

i have a 2002 SpecV, going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## adilux (Sep 6, 2004)

has anyone ever changed their bulbs without raising their car?

Fog Assembly.jpg (15kb)


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

adilux said:


> has anyone ever changed their bulbs without raising their car?
> 
> Fog Assembly.jpg (15kb)


yes, actually, I have, just need a smooth, flat surface so you can crawl under the front end.

BTW. I've done a 6K HID conversion on mine.


----------



## adilux (Sep 6, 2004)

ok, thanks, 
i did it without the jacking up the car.
felt a lot safer

next will be the intake & short shifter

These are the silverstar fog/headlight (not sure why there's purple, i took this with my camera phone)
Silverstar on Sentra

this one is on a different car (non sentra), with stock fog lights and silverstar Headlights
Silverstar on ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I got PIAA for mine, they're a bit pricey though. So far mine has lasted over a year with no problems. Fog lights are very very easy and quick to replace


You obviously don't have the SKZ lip. It makes changing the fogs a PITA! However I also have PIAA, mine are the Ion Crystals. Like sr20demon said, they are pricy but I love mine.

PIC of the beam:


----------

